# Remi Roof Light Spares



## Knauser

Our Knaus Sunliner has a Remis roof light over the rear bed - push up with integral blind/mesh.

The blind is now broken and unusable which makes it a bit bright in the mornings - especially after a few glasses of wine when I don't really want to wake up around 5.30

The blind is in a continental grey colour and is a replaceable cassette according to the supplying dealer Discover at Portsmouth. But they cannot get the spares - blaming it on the Knaus non-supply at the moment. Dunno what this has to do with a part from a blind supplier though

Have searched everywhere but cannot find anyone selling the spare cassette - anyone got any ideas????

Knauser


----------



## SaddleTramp

I don't know if this will help but look here :- http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...i_blinds/Remis_Take-n-trim_Caravan_blind.aspx


----------



## wooly

Hi You would do far better to try these peopleas they do all the spares
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/index.php?module_name=other/home
Michael


----------



## Knauser

Thanks for the quick replies but ...

Saddletramp >>> thats the wrong blind, this is a small roof vent blind, the cassette just clips out for replacement 

wooly >>> leisurespares don't appear to do spare parts for Remis blinds??

Knauser


----------



## pippin

I had immense trouble getting information on REMIS roof lights.

We have the same manual push-up ones on our Hymer.
My wife is not tall enough to reach up to operate the outer roof light.

REMIS now do a wind-up version that can come with lights or a fan option.
Just what we wanted!

I eventually got in touch with the factory in Germany after endless emails and phone calls.

I was promised a call from their UK agent, but it never came.

It seems that REMIS just aren't interested in doing business!

Anyway, here are the details:

REMIS GmbH
Mathias-Brüggen-Str. 67-69
D-50828 Köln
Tel: +49(0)221/7 88 80-0
FAX: +49(0)221/7 88 80-249
www.remis.de
[email protected]

I cannot remember the name of the guy I eventually spoke to.

If you do get through then ask about the REMItop vario which is a much better rooflight compared to the el cheapo version fitted to our vans.

Also, try and get the name and contact details of their UK man.

They appear to be direct replacements.

Incidentally if the problem with your blind is the cords coming adrift then I am the world's expert on getting them back together again!


----------



## Knauser

Pippin >>>> its the plastic strip which attaches to the blind material that is broken - the lugs have broken off so the two parts won't fix together.

I emailed Remis but looks like I'll be lucky with a reply. If I don't get one I'll use a German contact to email from germany for me.

Last resort I'll get the superglue out 

Knauser


----------



## pippin

It might be more effective to go to Cologne and walk into Nr67-69 Mathias-Brüggen-Strasse!


----------



## JeanM

Knauser - I have the same problem in my Van Ti - the edge with the fastening lugs just fell apart - looking for info on where to get a new one I came across your recent post.

I'm no good with super glue but did drill a hole 2 inches from each end and used a tiny cable tie though each hole to pull it all back together. This is ok except that it won't slide home fully into the catch any more but at least there's only an inch or so of bright light in the morning!

Hope this helps - and if you get any where with spares please let us know


----------



## arfajob

I know this is an old posting but if anyone is still interested the UK agent for Remis products is;

Ian Fletcher
Brookfield Easton Piercy
Chippenham Wiltshire
SN14 6JU
UK
Tel: 01249-750045
[email protected]


----------



## paintingslady

*remis rooflight*

hi, we have a remis rooflight with blinds for sale. It came from our Lunar Roadstar 630. The motor is faulty for closing the rooflight once opened and the vent covers around the blinds cassette are missing. Open to offers as will be going on ebay next time there is a free listing weekend if we still have it then


----------



## EEVpilot

I tried contacting the UK agent about replacing my damaged rooflight, his response was "contact Autotrail aftersales"

Ah well!!

John


----------



## Happycampers

Hi, bit of an old thread this, but for Remis spares try these http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=1&pno=0.
I was lucky enough to pop onto the Remis trade stand at Dusseldorf last year and get spares for mine FOC, nice and helpful sales rep, if you do need a contact name at the factory drop me aline.

Nigel


----------

